# Ye Big Ole Thread of Dragon names



## DarkJester (Jan 8, 2003)

So how about it? 

What are your creepy, scaley, fire breathers (Well, not always) called? Give some background if you'd like, or just names.

Some of mine: 

Oriknargaer-  was a young adult black Dragon with half a tail and drooling problem.

"Aeraie"taiel - female silver dragon who spent a lot of time in human form, the party though she was a promiscious travelling bard.

Some others I've thought or heard of, but never used.
Megalarmolagrax (I like longish, weird sounding dragon names)
Shadrevaen
Ixcantilus
Uranbrulf


----------



## Sanackranib (Jan 8, 2003)

*Dragon names*

Malacifent- Back Dragon (female)
Smaug (obviously - Red Dragon Male)
Iceingdeath -White Dragon (male)
Kingsford - Red Dragon (male)
Brimstone Red Dragon (male)
Dracko - Gold Dragon (male)

yes some of these are from movies: Sleeping Beauty, the Hobbit, 
And Dragon Heart


----------



## Kweezil (Jan 8, 2003)

Let's see:

Zaulphiria (epic red dragoness that no-one's met in game (lucky them) but have heard tales of)
Andrathraxis (mature adult red male, one of Zaulphiria's brood and occasional PC nemesis)

Salandiaxar (female green)
Xiathamirastir (male fang)
Thauglorauthamiir (male black)
['rulers' of the Isle of Dread (X1, converted to 3E)]

Szallanthrahann (female shadow, favoured 'pet' of a demon lord)


----------



## nopantsyet (Jan 8, 2003)

Thaurcaritrasilathrylax (thahr-cahr-i-truh-sill-ath-rill-ax), Male Great Shadow Wyrm

In my last Forgotten Realms campaign, this guy was the secret filling in the bottom of the City of Shade.  Sadly the party died before having the chance to be killed by this baddy.  But it did scare the bajeezus out of them on a random flyby.


----------



## Larry Fitz (Jan 8, 2003)

In the Twin Crowns setting there are 26 Dragons that are the direct servants of the God of Destruction. Each one's name begins with a different letter of the alphabet and they are as much more powerful than 'ordinary' dragons as 'ordinary' dragons are more powerful than people.... I dion't have the full list here (at girlfriend's house) but when I do, I'll post it....


----------



## HellHound (Jan 8, 2003)

Torexis, the most feared Cairn Wyrm of the North, now turned tomb-robber. He's a draconic rogue with dreams of power. As long as his ex-partner's girlfriend doesn't find out what he's up to.

(Detailed, somewhat, in "Necromancer's Legacy")


----------



## Xarlen (Jan 8, 2003)

Ak'risanasessis - Adult Green Dragon (Female), the head of a little secret spy organization that worked for her to gain info, and a big player in the High Forest. Playing both sides of a fight between the Priestesses of EIlistraee and the Zhents over a Portal.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jan 8, 2003)

Strum und Drang: A two-headed male red adult.
Schaherrazadun: A female great rust wyrm.
Invictus: A male half-green dragon dragonkin.

Demiurge out.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 8, 2003)

Errichish the Red is a dragon that has appeared - usually offstage - in my campaigns over the last 20 years or so. He's pretty much "the" dragon of my campaign world. There are others, but he's the most quintessentially draconic.


----------



## Numion (Jan 8, 2003)

*Iglathnagor*, an adult white dragon. His lair formed a natural obstacle between the Forst Giant outpost and the Troll Lords fortress high in the glacier.


----------

